# trail cam



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Had it out last 10 days or so...got it out yesterday. Had one huge deer on it, had to be a nice sized buck(no horns of course). Had about 125 others, but nothing worth talking about. I also had 3 pics of coyotes, was kind of neat. 2 of them were ones were they were in packs, the other was a lone coyote. Guess I better be hitting the woods for some yotes soon. I also found a nice shed, 6 point on one side. Probably the side from a nice 140-150 class 12 point. Gotta get back out this weekend.  I'll post the pics of the yotes when I get home.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is one of the pics


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Cool picture. Looks like its time to dust off the rifle!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a sweet pic...thanks for sharing!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

4 'yotes in one pic, you better be dealing with them or kiss your deer numbers goodbye !! We have had a bunch of them around & did nothing much until this year & our deer numbers suck. The ODNR is still trying to say it's not them, but I found 2 kills on the farm in 2 weeks. What they haven't killed, they've spooked off the property. Have taken 7 coyotes the last 2 weeks off just over 150 acres ..... don't let it get that bad there.
Great pix by the way.
T


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

great pics, i agree with osu time to dust off the rifle.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Awesome pic ,I saved and using as my new background.Hope you don't mind.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow great pic.


----------

